# Texas Trophy Hunting on a pay ranch!



## Chaos (Dec 21, 2007)

My brother sent me these today, got them from a guy who saw these deer at a cafe and asked a few questions, Price for taking these Bucks, nearly 300,000 bills. So if you want to trophy hunt, it is available, as long as you pay. This ranch is near San Antiono, Tx.


----------



## toobad4u (Feb 13, 2012)

All I can say is wow. That is a lot of antlers, and money.

Stephen


----------



## 706Z (Mar 30, 2011)

DANG!Buy a buck.


----------



## Try'n Hard (Oct 23, 2008)

I'm not usually speechless....


----------



## John B. (Oct 2, 2007)

Some people have more money than sense.

Sent from my LG G2X using Forum Runner


----------



## bigbulls (Mar 12, 2008)

Gotta love the whoring out of our hunting heritage. Makes me want to puke.

Not to mention stacking them all on a trailer and driving them around town for all to see. Absolutely disgraceful.


----------



## 192 (Oct 1, 2007)

I think I will continue hunting my lease and public land. Sure, I would love to put a 200 class deer on the wall but not at the expense of having fine meat in the freezer!


----------



## MULLET HUNTER (Oct 3, 2007)

I think it's awesome.... If you can afford it then have at it!!! Guy might be making a chandelier out of all that bone.... If I was a millionaire and money was no object I would rent a high dollar hooker, and shoot those bucks all while getting a blumpkin:thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## FISHBOXFULL (May 9, 2008)

I can understand going on a trophy hunt or a paid hunt. Same as hunting local, everyone puts attractants (corn, clear cuts, food plots) and some would argue thats not true hunting....
Some people dont have the time to spend in the woods setting up, scouting, hanging stands ect... because of work and families and conflicting work schedules with spouses....
I guess what I'm saying I agree with everything said so far, if they wanted meat they didnt have to take Trophys for it, (we dont know how many people were on the hunt) but for a few guys Thats bull, and as stated to haul them thru town...
I would one day like to pay to go on a trip to a nice ranch with old friends and spend a couple grand for a 3-4 nite trip and a chance for a beautiful buck like on thier trailer. 2 I think would be a good call?? I mean if you dont hunt all year 2 deer would be sportsman and ethical??


----------



## BenSelman (Aug 22, 2010)

I hate that for our sport. We all dream of taking an animal of this size but the dream stems from the fact that we have so much respect for a deer to live long enough (survive long enough) to become of such size, and then be the one to "hunt" (seek) after him and ultimately win the strategic game we call hunting against the ultimate of opponent.

The fact that this is for sale, is disgraceful. And for people to compare this to some sort of sick sexual fantasy, as posted above, is just, I don't know what we call that.

Prayers sent for all.. 

I guess what stinks the worst about this, is Peta supporters don't like hunting in general, doesn't matter if its with a crossbow, recurve, muzzle loader, rock thrower, center fire, rim fire, compound bow, or if its a trophy hunter or meat hunter, and even if its over bait, over natural planted bait, over hopes and dreams, doesn't matter they have all banned together to be against it all.

And yet, we as hunters continue to "infight" over what is and isn't right. I'm old enough to recognize a problem, yet to young to recognize a solution......


----------



## bombtosser (Oct 5, 2007)

damn that is awesome! If i had the coin i'd cough it up in a heart beat for a real turdy point buck!


----------



## Emerald Ghost (Mar 11, 2008)

I just did my first 'Pay hunt" and will hopefully do it again. It was UNGUIDED, and a little known property, no fence, and was basically the opportunity to hunt land in a northern state. 
What this looks like in the photo, is probably a protected tract of land where deer are managed/grown for hunters. 
I have friends who go to these places in Texas and they are shown pictures of the deer they will be close to depending on the stand location and then a truck drives down the road dropping corn from a dispenser and within minutes the deer are in the road eating. 
Their shot success rate is about 90% and then they have the deer mounted and tell great stories about it.
That just doesn't seem to me like much of a challlenge.
just my .02


----------



## EmeraldGhostJr (Aug 21, 2012)

When you see that many big deer killed from one location in one day, it seems like a damn factory spat them out and said 'here you go'.


----------



## delta dooler (Mar 6, 2008)

High fence Ranch killed deer = not impressive one bit, i dont care how big it is.........


----------



## MrFish (Aug 21, 2009)

I like antlers just as much as the next guy, but I mainly hunt for meat. If you want to hunt for strictly horns, then maybe you should think about giving the meat away to a shelter or something. All I saw in those pics was a trailer load of spoiled meat. If that guy had short sleeves on, then there is no way that any of the meat is worth a damn and that is a shame.


----------



## John B. (Oct 2, 2007)

This'll get good... just waiting for a MH reply. 

Someone put popcorn on.

Sent from my LG G2X using Forum Runner


----------



## Matt Mcleod (Oct 3, 2007)

In the pics it looks like the bucks are gutted/field dressed which would suggest they are going to be cleaned and eaten. 

Looks like a load of mature bucks that were killed, gutted, and are being transported to a processor to be cleaned and processed. I can't prove that theory but doesn't seem to be any evidence to suggest otherwise.


----------



## MrFish (Aug 21, 2009)

I was looking at the dress of the people in the pics. I could be wrong and every one there is extremely warm natured. If the temp. is anywhere north of 40, then I get the deer gutted, cleaned and on ice. If it's anywhere north of 60, then I am busting my ass to make sure that meat is on ice and cooled. Judging by everyone's clothes, this is my opinion, I figured they were in the mid 60's. At that temp, driving around with the meat still being heated by the road, etc., the meat will be spoiled by the time they finish eating lunch. If they don't care, then so be it. It is my opinion that if you shoot deer just for antlers and throw away the meat or don't make an honest effort to preserve the meat, then you are an unethical hunter. This is my opinion, so flame away.

And yes, I understand that I could be wrong.


----------



## tyler0421 (Jan 10, 2008)

MULLET HUNTER said:


> I think it's awesome.... If you can afford it then have at it!!! Guy might be making a chandelier out of all that bone.... If I was a millionaire and money was no object I would rent a high dollar hooker, and shoot those bucks all while getting a blumpkin:thumbsup::thumbsup:


Gotta love a blumpkin! :thumbup:


----------



## JCW (Oct 27, 2008)

bigbulls said:


> Gotta love the whoring out of our hunting heritage. Makes me want to puke.
> 
> Not to mention stacking them all on a trailer and driving them around town for all to see. Absolutely disgraceful.


No different than dog hunters driving around with a buck on the dog box only these idiots have more of them and they are much bigger!!


----------



## FISHBOXFULL (May 9, 2008)

Im backing Mr fish on this......It is my opinion that if you shoot deer just for antlers and throw away the meat or don't make an honest effort to preserve the meat, then you are an unethical hunter. This is my opinion, so flame away.
But as Matt Stated, they are field dressed... and on temp. we walk around in shorts and flip flops in pensacola in the 40's if we are not staying outside. 
in some communities it is traditional to come thru town and show the deer at the breakfast and lunch joint. Some of the old local hunters that cant get in the woods anymore, Hit the breakfast spot early and hang out there to hopefully see a few trophy's and just to be around the hunting atmosphere and spirit.
If that old man holding up the deer was one of the hunters, it could have been 7-8 old buddies reuniting for a last maajor get together in thier lives.....
Pics dont tell the whole story......


----------



## Contender (Apr 4, 2012)

Man, some of you guys are quick to make up stories. From the OP and pictures not too much is known. So here is my story I am making up.

The deer on the trailer have been in cold storage since shortly after they were shot and field dressed. The guys pulling the trailer work on the ranch where the deer were shot and are taking them to be processed. All the meat will be used and heads will wind up on someone's wall.

Like or not the people that shot these deer are hunters and they way they took them was probably legal so what they were doing was hunting. You may not agree or like it. But it falls under the big umbrella of hunting. 

The "hunters" support hunting through licenses, ammo and gun purchases. 

It not my thing, or way of hunting, but neither is some other methods / places of hunting. 

Trail cams, feeders, high tech bows, climbing tree stands, four wheelers, optics, etc., etc. are all examples of money being used / spent to make shooting a deer easier. 

The difference, at least in my mind, between joining a club, planting supplemental food and managing harvest to grow bigger deer and paying a rancher to do it is really just a matter of degrees.


Pretty sure I am about to get some "blow back"


----------



## billin (Oct 14, 2007)

*Deer*

Those are nothing more than funny looking farm raised pet goats so who cares what they did with them I enjoy hunting too much to hunt deer in a pen but to each his own


----------



## buckeye83 (Nov 19, 2008)

Some of you need to get a life! Who cares how much they paid to kill those deer. As long as it was done legally, then it doesn't matter how or where they were killed. Just because its not your cup of tea doesn't make it wrong or disgraceful.


----------



## Jason (Oct 2, 2007)

Quite a bit of bone....if I had that much change, I think I'd make a trip to several different states instead of 1 high dollar pay hunt....


----------



## FISHBOXFULL (May 9, 2008)

Jason said:


> Quite a bit of bone....if I had that much change, I think I'd make a trip to several different states instead of 1 high dollar pay hunt....


yea, couple old buddies on a 5 yr meet up and hit different parts of the country, South Tx rolling hills and breaks with (misquete (sp) bushes everywhere on a stalk hunt would be my 1st choice.
Also, some of these ranches are 20- 30,000 acres open land if not more.... no fences Just tremendously good wildlife management


----------

